# "Stufz Ultimate Stuffed Burger Maker" versus "Burger Pocket Press ".



## callahan4life (Feb 16, 2011)

With everything I have seen on this forum about stuffed burgers, I am wanting to make some. I have read all the reviews on the forum about the "Stufz Ultimate Stuffed Burger Maker" and the "Burger Pocket Press  ". Both have great reviews. My observations from the Qviews and "how to" videos of both products the Stufz seems to be easier to use (one piece unit) but the Burger Pocket press seems to seal the burger better. Now I don't know which one I should buy, so I thought I would post here and hear from the experts.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am a STUFZ user and cannot comment on the other product. I have had my stufz since xmas and have used it once a week. I could not be happier with it. As others have said, it is easier with cold cold meat and a little pam on the inside of the unit. I have had no problem getting a good seal. Occasionally I have to do some hand smoothing of the burgers but I think it has more to do with me using too much filling. I hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

Same as Steve, can't comment on the pocket press. The stufz I have does a great job. Haven't had one leak yet and we tend to overstuff them.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2011)

X3 for me on the Stufz. I'm sure they both work fine. I watched a video on the Burger Pocket Press and if it works as good as it does in the video I would say you can't go wrong with either unit.


----------



## meateater (Feb 17, 2011)

STUFZ!  Cuz that's what I have. It works so why change.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

Stufz here too - had it for almost a year and use it regularly


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions. I went with the Stufz and it arrived in the mail today. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

callahan4life said:


> Thanks for the opinions. I went with the Stufz and it arrived in the mail today. I can't wait to use it!




One thing we found out is even if you spray pam on the stufz the meat still wants to stick to it, so we put saran wrap under & on top and it pops right out. Here's some pics.








*They pop right out all sealed up nicely.*


----------



## arnie (Mar 2, 2011)

I loaned my Stufz to a friend who has a Pocket Press to do a comparison.

He will bring it back in a couple of week and loan my his Pocket Press so I can do my own tryouts.

I'll let you know what I think after I try it out


----------

